# some marbling type work



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a rod I am waiting on parts to arrive and it seemed like the perfect rod to try some of this really unique marbling stuff I see guys doing. It has carbon and kevlar fiber wrap on it that is black and yellow so I got some black & yellow testers and started playing.

For me I did 3 others before I got a handle on the basics and was then able to do a few I liked and wanted to share. The only tip I would give is the best tool I came up with for dragging threw the pigments was an upside down sewing needle. It is small enough to makes small designs and the loop end will hold the right amount of pigment for this type of designs. 




























My favorite so far.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

wow thats pretty cool nice work!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I gotta say that looks swwweeeettt!!!


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys it was fun trying something new.


----------

